# Sin Cara injured...again + backstage rumors



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

wwe.com said:


> Sin Cara flew again on Monday Night Raw, but the soaring International Sensation was cut down almost as quickly as his return began when he suffered an injury to his hand during a match with World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio.
> 
> “During the match he did a dive outside of the ring and landed on his finger and dislocated his 4th ring finger,” said WWE physician Dr. Michael Sampson.” I evaluated it, I reduced it – meaning I relocated it – in the ring, and brought him back to the training room.”
> 
> ...


Link - http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-08-19/sin-cara-suffers-injury




> There is reportedly backstage heat on Sin Cara following Monday’s Raw episode for immediately quitting his match with Alberto Del Rio after he dislocated his finger.
> 
> As PWMania.com previously reported, Sin Cara will be undergoing X-rays today to make sure that he didn’t suffer an avulsion fracture.
> 
> via PWMania.com



IS this guy made of glass???


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

Looked like ADR went out of character too with some extra shots, made the ref passed off hahha.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

*Yeah I couldn't tell what was happening. I thought he pointed to his knee. 
But I would have thought he could have carried on with broken fingers? So some guts man.*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

fpalm

Why isn't he released already?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

I seriously don't care anymore. He's completely and utterly useless.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

Can't go two minutes without getting injured? Botches left right & center? Boring & sterile character? Little to no reaction from the crowd?...

how original Sin Cara :nash


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

So this isn't kayfabe? If it isn't than why are they still paying that guy? he doesn't do anything right...

Just fire him and be done with it...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sin Cara is like the Greg Oden of the WWE. Dude can't even walk outside his house without getting injured.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

Kevin Nash's quads > Sin Cara


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

Sin Cara doesn't even deserve to be the third Matador.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

botchcara doing what he does best


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

re-watch the segment again you can tell he's legit hurt and also that Del Rio either isn't aware, or doesnt care because he hates him IRL.. he keeps trying to get some stomps in on him and the ref gets pissed off telling him to stop repeatedly, even pulling him out of the ring. 

It is [retty embarrassing that he returns and gets injured again within 30 seconds of his first match back.. wasnt he a big star in Mexico? why is he having such a hard time here?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

When I saw his match on Raw, I thought to myself... it's about time they stopped having that stupid fuckin' weird lighting in one of his matches. I had that thought as I fastforwarded through the segment.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

Anyone know why ADR and Sin Cara hate each other irl?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

So, ADR really got pissed that he just lost his ring time because of this goof. Him getting shots in on Sin Cara was the only thing that made me doubt it was real.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Anyone know why ADR and Sin Cara hate each other irl?





> Konnan describes how, because the former Mistico had become such an astronomical star in Mexico City, he had allowed the fans' adulation to cloud his mind, arriving late to shows and traveling with an entourage everywhere he went.
> 
> Apparently, Cara's actions had peeved the former Dos Caras, who took it upon himself to approach the high-flying wrestler for his poor attitude one day.
> 
> The situation seemingly spiraled out of control within no time, as either one of Cara's posse or Cara himself decided to pull a "heater" (gun) on Del Rio, per Konnan.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1348096-alberto-del-rio-exposes-sin-caras-face-on-wwe-raw-past-heat-between-them


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

Just release this clown already and bring Del Sol up. He's had enough chances.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

^^^ That just made me hate Sin Cara even more


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

Pulling a heater on ADR? Oh boy, Del Rio would kick his ass in a legit fight.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

This guy serves no purpose whatsoever. He'll never be over, he'll never be believable as anything after his complete joke of a WWE career at this point. Need to just part ways, and I imagine they will. 


I thought it was HILARIOUS when Alberto stomped him despite obviously being legit injured. That was no accident.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*

I'm starting to believe it is part of his gimmick.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Sin Cara injured....again.*

they should start calling him Sin Salud


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Sin Cara injured....again.*

I agree. Why is he still employed? Is that ego thing? I guess Hunter and Vince don´t want to admitt Sin Cara is the biggest flop they made in PG(wrestler-wise).


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*



rpaj said:


> Looked like ADR went out of character too with some extra shots, made the ref passed off hahha.





Annihilus said:


> re-watch the segment again you can tell he's legit hurt and also that Del Rio either isn't aware, or doesnt care because he hates him IRL.. he keeps trying to get some stomps in on him and the ref gets pissed off telling him to stop repeatedly, even pulling him out of the ring.
> 
> It is [retty embarrassing that he returns and gets injured again within 30 seconds of his first match back.. wasnt he a big star in Mexico? why is he having such a hard time here?


If it's a legit injury then ADR solved the issue like a real pro. and I don't think it has anything to do with the fact that they hate each other in real life.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Sin Cara injured....again.*

I was listening to Observer radio and Dave said there is massive heat on Sin Cara for quitting on the match


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Sin Cara injured....again.*

He had the match stopped for a dislocated finger!? Are you kidding me!? Triple H tore his quad off the bone and still finished the match!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Sin Cara injured....again.*



MikeTO said:


> I agree. Why is he still employed? Is that ego thing? I guess Hunter and Vince don´t want to admitt Sin Cara is the biggest flop they made in PG(wrestler-wise).


Tensai would like to have a word with you.

But yeah, I don't know. I guess they really want somebody who's over in Mexico and they keep him around because of his name even though he doesn't produce any results. Kinda like Hogan in TNA. :

I can't believe he's injured again. This guy can't open his door without needing surgery, lol.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Sin Cara injured....again.*

What is the point of this guy anymore? I mean seriously....


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Sin Cara injured....again.*

I laughed my ass off when I saw the ref toss up the "x". I try to respect all these guys no matter if i like their characters or not but damn that guy can't do anything right.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Sin Cara injured....again.*

Fire Sin Cara, and push Hunico.


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Sin Cara injured....again.*



Rockstar said:


> He had the match stopped for a dislocated finger!? Are you kidding me!? Triple H tore his quad off the bone and still finished the match!


Hell, Bret Hart popped his dislocated finger back into socket during his title match against Ric Flair. Sin Cara even botches injuries.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Sin Cara injured....again.*

For Sin Cara it is unfortunate he cannot seem to catch a break, well, other than all the injures he has racked up since his debut a couple years ago. The guy is a failed project and it is a shame because he had a made spot as the #1 one superstar to draw in the Latino fanbase with Rey Mysterio out of the picture.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Sin Cara injured....again.*

I think it's time WWE do the smart thing and release this guy and use the money to invest in a Luchadore that isn't injury prone and can adapt to the WWE pacing.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Backstage Heat On Sin Cara Following Monday’s WWE Raw Episode*



> There is reportedly backstage heat on Sin Cara following Monday’s Raw episode for immediately quitting his match with Alberto Del Rio after he dislocated his finger.
> 
> As PWMania.com previously reported, Sin Cara will be undergoing X-rays today to make sure that he didn’t suffer an avulsion fracture.


via PWMania.com


Sin Cara needs to go. I thought it was a work but looking more into it, it seems like Sin Cara legitimately was injured and made the decision to quit himself.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Heat On Sin Cara Following Monday’s WWE Raw Episode*

He certainly gets injured a lot doesn't he.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Heat On Sin Cara Following Monday’s WWE Raw Episode*

He needs to go because he was legitimately injured? Think about what you just said.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Heat On Sin Cara Following Monday’s WWE Raw Episode*

Wait the "injury" wasn't a work? sure as hell looked like it when ADR kept going after him.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Heat On Sin Cara Following Monday’s WWE Raw Episode*

Nobody does it better.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Heat On Sin Cara Following Monday’s WWE Raw Episode*

God, when does Sin Cara not get injured in a match? This guy is becoming a liability at this point.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Heat On Sin Cara Following Monday’s WWE Raw Episode*

Ya he does need to go but he's a :HHH2 guy


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Heat On Sin Cara Following Monday’s WWE Raw Episode*



DragonSleeper said:


> He needs to go because he was legitimately injured? Think about what you just said.


He's a professional wrestler, you NEVER quit a fucking match! The first rule of the business is the show must go on, finish the fucking match! Mick Foley finished a match after his ear was ripped off the side of his head for crying out loud! Sin Cara dislocated a finger?? Fucking pussy should be ashamed of himself. 

Fire him immediately.


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Sin Cara injured....again + Backstage rumors*

So Juan Cena competes with a torn triceps and a lump the size of a baseball on his elbow... but this pussy stops a match because he dislocated a finger?

Jesus Christ.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*



theArtist said:


> Can't go two minutes without getting injured? Botches left right & center? Boring & sterile character? Little to no reaction from the crowd?...
> 
> how original Sin Cara :nash


No wonder he is a :HHH2 guy


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

HAHA this is so funny. The guy is fcking hopeless gaaawd.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Please, you'd all be crying to your mothers if this happened to you. Keyboard gangstas.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

DragonSleeper said:


> Please, you'd all be crying to your mothers if this happened to you. Keyboard gangstas.


Well, we aren't professional wrestlers, are we? fpalm


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

DragonSleeper said:


> Please, you'd all be crying to your mothers if this happened to you. Keyboard gangstas.


This

overwhelming majority of people on here would've done the same thing in that position.

Did lol at Del Rio's reaction tho.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

lol @ calling a match because of a finger injury. When I played hockey I once broke my wrist and played 2 more shifts. Guy needs to man up.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

DragonSleeper said:


> Please, you'd all be crying to your mothers if this happened to you. Keyboard gangstas.


The morons on this site, I swear to god :lol

Firstly, crying over a dislocated finger? Hardly. More significantly, are we professional wrestlers? No. He is paid to perform, and a pathetic little injury is NO excuse to quit a match. As I said before, the little bitch should be fired immediately for this slap in the face of every single wretsler who has ever come before him. He's an embarrassment to the business.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

If they were gonna fire guys for repeatedly getting injured, Rey Mysterio would've been gone years ago.

_"I've had surgery 496,392,675,103 times in my left knee...."_


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Bret Hart dislocated his finger in his championship match with Ric Flair in 1992. He popped it back in place himself and finished the match to win his first WWF Championship. Mr. Perfect, who was at ringside, said that he could hear it click when Bret put it back in place.


----------



## The Shield© (Aug 18, 2013)

Guy can't catch a break, bar his fingers...

It looked pretty sore but when you think of worse injuries wrestlers have fought through in the past, this seems rather petty.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

HankHill_85 said:


> If they were gonna fire guys for repeatedly getting injured, Rey Mysterio would've been gone years ago.
> 
> _"I've had surgery 496,392,675,103 times in my left knee...."_


You've completely missed the point.

He should not be fired for getting injured, he shouldbe fired for quitting a match because he hurt his fucking finger! I actually cannot believe anyone is defending him, it's unreal.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

What a pussy.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

For anyone who hasn't seen it:









It's certainly not the worst injury in the world but I can understand why Sin Cara freaked out. Looking down and seeing your finger out of place like that isn't the nicest of sights. Also I'd consider a dislocation worse than a break. A break could cause more long term damage but a dislocation looks more serious at the time. I'd imagine Sin Cara would have had no problem continuing the match if his fingers were in place but just hurt a lot. Those calling him a pussy and the sort are out of order. I wonder how they'd react in such a situation.

Anyhow, I wonder if Del Rio's animosity towards Sin Cara after the match finished was real. If the report posted in this thread is true, then it probably was. Something didn't seem right when the ref lost his head screaming at Del Rio not to touch Sin Cara. I might have been imagining things but I swear they bleeped the ref for something he said to Del Rio.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't believe it. This guy should just go back to mexico, he clearly can't catch a fucking break in the WWE. Just go back to being a star where you do it best


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Angle wins an Olympic medal with a broke freakin' neck.


Austin finishes a match via rollup with a broke freakin' neck.


Sin Cara quits a match with a dislocated finger.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

To be fair to Sin Cara, it was a throwaway squash match on RAW.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

When did he even return!?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Come on now, if Candice Michelle can finish a match with a dislocated shoulder, Sin Cara can go on with a dislocated finger...especially after it was put back in place in the ring.*


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Robb Stark said:


> Those calling him a pussy and the sort are out of order. I wonder how they'd react in such a situation.


Once again, we are not professional wrestlers paid by the WWE to perform! The bloke is a fucking pussy, no if's or but's. How he even showed his face in the locker room is beyond me!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Surprised his shoulder blade didn't pop out when he started waving at the ref...


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Surprised his shoulder blade didn't pop out when he started waving at the ref...


:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

its because they make him wrestle with this stupid mask...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Srsly, he couldn't go through the match with broken freaking fingers, when some people have gone through much worse and finished the match? Take Kurt Angle or Triple H for example. Angle won the Gold Medal with a BROKEN FREAKIN' NECK and Triple H tore his quadricep and finished the match.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree that it's time for WWE to cut their losses with him. he's had fuck up after fuck up, injury after injury. Even his best matches have been quite forgettable. They've got Samuray Del Sol in developmental. He could just as easily fill the shoes of Rey Mysterio when he retires.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Surprised his shoulder blade didn't pop out when he started waving at the ref...


I wish I could give you more rep :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I just made this:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sin Cara THE GLASS MAN.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> I just made this:


:lmao


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ending a match because he broke a finger? I think that's a first....

Wrestlers are expected to endure that kind of pain and finish matches, it seems like it isn't serious...

A lot of examples given in this thread, wrestlers that continue with much worse injuries. Just fire him...


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

Robb Stark said:


> For anyone who hasn't seen it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter how we would react, we are not professional wrestlers getting paid by the WWE. We don't have an obligation to endure that kind of pain on our jobs, he has...

Using the "I wanted to see you guys do it" excuse doesn't cut it. He has a responsibility and training that we don't have. He fails every change he gets and now he doesn't even does this?

The guy is lucky he hasn't been fired yet.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

For the love of god release him and give someone more deserving a shot
he's awful anyway


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I bet he'll get fired over this. He'll lose any respect he had in the lockerroom and isn't the type of guy who will be able to earn it back. HHH needs to learn about sunk cost and cutting his losses. 

Doesn't help with any Mexico/Latin America outreach when they package two PR wrestlers to play Mexicans in comedic roles either. 

Why do they not push Hunico? Guy has a quiet charisma about him, solid in the ring, fluent english speaker.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

People are forgetting that He was injured while wrestling Del Rio, the lord of injuring people


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Del Rio's temper tantrum is probably my favourite thing he's ever done :lmao

Sin Cara seems like a massive diva tbh. His WWE career has been a massive embarrassment and that is nobody's fault but his own. Stopping the match so quickly over a hand injury is not really something you'd expect from a ~massive star~ like he is. He's been coasting since day one. It ain't that deep man, at least roll back in the ring and ride it out. Although judging by Del Rio's reaction I wouldn't be surprised if he was just scared of getting his head kicked in or something.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

For some reason even if Sin Caras act was cowardly What Del Rio did was unprofessional.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Sin Cara because he makes me believe ANYONE (even a dead body) could get a job in WWE. Seriously? I thought it was part of the match. He needs to be fired ASAP. not in a little bit, right now. no one should ever hire him.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I just rewatched the part where the referee went crazy on ADR in the ring. Alberto Del Rio said "Get the fuck out of here", guess it's real.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I thought the entire thing was staged as a rib on Sin Cara for always getting injured. I won't believe otherwise until somebody involved with the company does some kind of shoot and exposes the truth behind what actually happened.*


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

It was funny seeing the ref get pissed off at ADR not knowing how to react and cornering the supposed World Champion. Ref for next WHC?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they need to change Sin Cara's name to mucho lesiones


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

Vintage Sin Cara :cole3


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Drop this guy. He offers no upside for the company at all. Why is he still employed? He's as injury prone as Greg Oden in the NBA. Push Hunico when he comes back from injury! At least I enjoy Hunico's matches and he clearly doesn't botch.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes blame the guy for dislocating a finger (keep in mind he didnt know if it was dislocated or broken there is a difference) and wanting to quit a jobbing match because of it.

He was going to lose the match anyway , he still made Del Rio look vicious ,well del rio made del rio look vicious, but still it served its purpoise.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

What I like, is they had a backup plan already in place, if Sin Cara got injured.....


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Pycckue said:


> Vintage Sin Cara :cole3


Hahahhaahaha yeah!


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

just1988 said:


> *I thought the entire thing was staged as a rib on Sin Cara for always getting injured. I won't believe otherwise until somebody involved with the company does some kind of shoot and exposes the truth behind what actually happened.*


Bit hard to stage this mate:


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

prodandimitrow said:


> Yes blame the guy for dislocating a finger (keep in mind he didnt know if it was dislocated or broken there is a difference) and wanting to quit a jobbing match because of it.


Yes, I do blame him. He fucked up, hurt himself then cried about it and bitched out, committing an absolute cardinal sin for a wrestler, to quit a match.

Imagine Terry Funk, or Mick Foley, or any of a million other wresttlers throughout history quitting because of a dislocated finger, you fucking kidding me? This pathetic shit should never work again.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah it was odd to watch. Both the ref and Del Rio looked pissed...the ref was practically shoving the WHC into the corner lol Sin Cara probably freaked the hell out when he saw his hand...but it's an unfortunate pattern for Sin Cara and it isn't the first time an injury fell on him.

I'm still surprised he's employed by the company. I'd be more surprised if we saw Sin Cara again after this incident on WWE programming.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They should have put Ryder out there to do the job to ADR


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Thought it was another limp attempt to get Del Rio heat for a second there. Vintage Sin Cara :cole3


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

Sin Cara? Mo' like Sin Calcium, amirite?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This guy sucks ass, as he always has. Way to just bitch out over that injury.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> This guy sucks ass, as he always has. Way to just bitch out over that injury.


Do you even watch his prewwe stuff?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

prodandimitrow said:


> Yes blame the guy for dislocating a finger (keep in mind he didnt know if it was dislocated or broken there is a difference) and wanting to quit a jobbing match because of it.
> 
> He was going to lose the match anyway , he still made Del Rio look vicious ,well del rio made del rio look vicious, but still it served its purpoise.


Yes. I do. 
24 hours earlier, John Cena wrestled a 30 minute MOTYC in the main event with a torn triceps and swollen elbow. That is considerably worse than a dislocated finger. Triple H tore his quad muscle off the bone, and finished his match anyway, even letting himself be put in the Walls of Jericho, which puts pressure on the quad area. 

This ain't ballet, as they saw. Unless it's an injury that will stop you being able to compete or an injury that will get much worse if you continue, you don't call the ref over and quit the match INSTANTLY.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kurt Angle won the Olympics with a broken freakin' neck. Pathetic Sin Careless.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

Del Rio isn't a safe wrestler.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Didn't Cesaro wrestle with like 3 or more fucked up fingers


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it's time they just released Sin Cara tbh, he can't seem to wrestle a match without getting injured.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

He's embarrassingly bad. Since when did wrestlers quit mid match if they got slightly hurt? Is he hiding a vagina under that mask? Guy needs to man up and wrestle on...


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

and people make fun of Kevin Nash with his quad. Sin Cara is seriously made of paper mache.


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

Roman Reigns appeared to pop his shoulder out on that Daniel Bryan Spear, but he just he just yanked it back in and kept going like a badass.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

ref looked legit pissed with del rio for not backing to fuck off as for del rio himself that honestly looked like bad blood taking effect andimo the extra beating was unecessary if del rio knew he was legit hurt which he prob did after all you don't just bring in the doc for style....needless to say you fools comment about how wrestlers bang themselves up too much and talk about their high risk yet you bash someone for calling it quits because he is legit injured?you guys also mention triple h and cena carrying on threw their injures, so that means everyone else must have a monkey see monkey do attitude?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*This POOR BASTARD....never known a guy to botch or get hurt so much :lol :lol :lol

I remember a time when we all,.....well a lot of us were into him! :vince5*


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

checkcola said:


> They should have put Ryder out there to do the job to ADR


Yeah the only reason Sin Cara was out there was because of the whole no latino heroes promo after the match


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Surprised his shoulder blade didn't pop out when he started waving at the ref...


Lmfao best comment on here.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prodandimitrow said:


> Yes blame the guy for dislocating a finger (keep in mind he didnt know if it was dislocated or broken there is a difference) and wanting to quit a jobbing match because of it.
> 
> He was going to lose the match anyway , he still made Del Rio look vicious ,well del rio made del rio look vicious, but still it served its purpoise.


OH please wrestlers have continued matches with much more serious injuries before. And its not the first time Cara has been injuried. Wasnt this his first match back from injury? And he gets injuried in the first 30 secs.


----------



## stone cold great (Aug 20, 2013)

Sin cara deserve to be fired,he's nothing he was mille better in indy circuit.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I rewatched the match and counted it as 27 seconds. Coupled with King's big introduction of his return, it was just comedy gold.

Also I imagine Kurt Angle has been mentioned at this point and I'd just throw out there he auditioned for the Olympics with a broken freakin' neck the coaches all knew about. He worked that well that the excuse "His neck doesn't fucking work" was not enough to deal with him.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

silverspirit2001 said:


> IS this guy made of glass???


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

First. Guy needs to go back to Mexico, where he was big before. I think that's where they pulled him from? Guy got barely any training, and then just pushed him into the WWE scene. Stupidity enough there. It's a shame too, but still. I think it's about time everyone realized WWE is not for him. 

Two. Fuck Alberto for being such an immature prick. 

Three. Some people here, man. Some people. I get other wrestlers have went through much worse injuries, but I'm so glad you all know Sin Cara should've just got up after he broke his finger. That's right Sin Cara, how fucking dare you not get up, only to take the chance to hurt it even more? Idiot.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> I rewatched the match and counted it as 27 seconds. Coupled with King's big introduction of his return, it was just comedy gold.
> 
> Also I imagine Kurt Angle has been mentioned at this point and I'd just throw out there he auditioned for the Olympics with a broken freakin' neck the coaches all knew about. He worked that well that the excuse "His neck doesn't fucking work" was not enough to deal with him.


I think King saw a masked guy on the titantron and thought it was Rey Mysterio. Whatever the case, the whole scene was hilarious. King yelled "hey!" and JBL responded in the most bored voice possible: "What"? King paused for a bit and said "JBL I said hey because it's Sin Cara! One of my favourites!". Right...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It was reported as dislocated, not broken. Has that changed?*


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I've dislocated fingers before and it's pretty damn painful. Your entire hand is useless. Not to mention had he continued on without having the finger adjusted he could have suffered serious permanent damage to the finger. I'm not a Sin Cara mark by any stretch but let's try to be reasonable.

To put this in perspective, I did this while playing football. I was able to run over to the sidelines, receive treatment, get taped up, and then went back on the field. That's an entirely different situation than being in the middle of a wrestling match.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Quitting a match is pathetic, hockey players play with broken fucking legs and finish shifts.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I've broken fingers and dislocated fingers. Dislocation is worse than breaking it at the onset. Typically takes a broken finger longer to heal but the initial pain and lack of use of your hand is much more pronounced with a dislocation.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

Why not just fire the current Sin Cara masked character and replace this one? He's clearly not going to be good at anything. The Cara character itself is a bit boring anyhow.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Get that piece of shit off my television *immediately*. That fool has been a huge embarrassment since he came into the company, he is arguably the biggest injury prone in the modern wrestling industry. I don’t care how great he was elsewhere, in the WWE he is pure trash and pathetic. He needs to be fired immediately, they are wasting money with this goof.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Get that piece of shit off my television *immediately*. That fool has been a huge embarrassment since he came into the company, he is arguably the biggest injury prone in the modern wrestling industry. I don’t care how great he was elsewhere, in the WWE he is pure trash and pathetic. He needs to be fired immediately, they are wasting money with this goof.


Typical american, Calls anyone who doesnt do it the american way Shit. MURICA


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I did think it was really weird how Cara immediately called for the Ref and broke character, right after it happened. There wasn't even a little delay and selling the bump. He literally called for the Ref and told the him to come out of the ring.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't get me wrong. I don't like Sin Cara and I think he brings his injuries upon himself with his constant botching. Just didn't agree with how some were underplaying the injury itself.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Gaston said:


> Typical american, Calls anyone who doesnt do it the american way Shit. MURICA


No one talks random unneeded shit on a country like Gaston.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*BREAKING NEWS*:



Spoiler:  Sin Cara



Wresgling is fake


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> No one talks random unneeded shit on a country like Gaston.


Just saying that calling Sin Cara pathetic and a piece of shit just because he can't learn the WWE style tells a lot about how Serious people are taking this. Not a mark but he is a human being, Not his fault he has flaws


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

lol at the whiteknights of Sin Cara xD, if you perform on RAW which it's live you better be a fucking badass and try to end the match, Sin Cara didn't even need to wrestle much just take some ADR kicks. No wonder hes getting huge backstage heat.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Gaston said:


> Just saying that calling Sin Cara pathetic and a piece of shit just because he can't learn the WWE style tells a lot about how Serious people are taking this. Not a mark but he is a human being, Not his fault he has flaws


I understand that, but let's not try to generalize all Americans like that. I agree with you. It's not entirely Cara's fault. 

WWE plucked him out of his own style, and threw him into WWE. "WHY DOESN'T DIS GUY PERFORM TO OUR STANDARDS?!?!?!?" 

Not making up excuses for Cara completely, because he's still unacceptable that he botches sometimes the simplest things, but people acting like experts here need to sit the fuck down. 



Brodus Clay said:


> lol at the whiteknights of Sin Cara xD, if you perform on RAW which it's live you better be a fucking badass and try to end the match, Sin Cara didn't even need to wrestle much just take some ADR kicks. No wonder hes getting huge backstage heat.


"lol at the whiteknights of Sin Cara" 
Oh no, people with sensible attitudes and not 100 percent aimlessly bashing on Sin Cara are now white knights! 

Damn us to hell for having a semi-sensible attitude while going into this. :clap


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

SideburnGuru said:


> "lol at the whiteknights of Sin Cara"
> Oh no, people with sensible attitudes and not 100 percent aimlessly bashing on Sin Cara are now white knights!
> 
> Damn us to hell for having a *semi-sensible* attitude while going into this. :clap


semi? more like 100% , anyways thanks for overselling the insult :lmao


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> I understand that, but let's not try to generalize all Americans like that. I agree with you. It's not entirely Cara's fault.
> 
> WWE plucked him out of his own style, and threw him into WWE. "WHY DOESN'T DIS GUY PERFORM TO OUR STANDARDS?!?!?!?"
> 
> ...


I apologize I agree that it was Unfair for me to say that however this whole Sin Cara hate is getting out of hand. Its like people are hating him as a person just because He wrestles differently than The ICW darlings. 

I think that Sin Cara should have never left mexico, and he should quit now before the WWE ruins him completly, he still has some in him. so he should use it where he belongs.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> semi? more like 100% , anyways thanks for overselling the insult :lmao


I made two simple sentences. If that two sentence complexity is such an oversell for you, than by all means.. you're welcome. :clap


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Didn't Cesaro wrestled with broken fingers for like 3 months and was still hitting his finisher on guys like Brodus and Khali.

Also you can't blame Sin Cara for not having good matches and being bigger. WWE always train their guys the same robotic style of wrestling. Guys that have trained outside of WWE have had good matches with Sin Cara. Hunico, Tyson Kidd, Drew McIntyre, Jack Swagger, Primo, Daniel Bryan, Antonio Cesaro, etc. WWE trained wrestlers can't sell luchador moves for shit.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember the referees stopped a Orton vs Bryan match for much less. So i dont know whats the big deal here.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Didn't Cesaro wrestled with broken fingers for like 3 months and was still hitting his finisher on guys like Brodus and Khali.
> 
> Also you can't blame Sin Cara for not having good matches and being bigger. WWE always train their guys the same robotic style of wrestling. Guys that have trained outside of WWE have had good matches with Sin Cara. Hunico, Tyson Kidd, Drew McIntyre, Jack Swagger, Primo, Daniel Bryan, Antonio Cesaro, etc. WWE trained wrestlers can't sell luchador moves for shit.


Having a broken finger and a finger sticking out because it's dislocated are two entirely different things.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

it makes him look bad but you gotta look at it from his point of view, he's jobbing to someone he was above on the card in Mexico, in a meaningless midcard match, its not worth it to him to risk further injury to put over someone you dont even like. He probably wants out of his contract at this point since things obviously arent working out in WWE, he can go back to Mexico and make a lot of money.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Dub J said:


> I've dislocated fingers before and it's pretty damn painful. Your entire hand is useless. Not to mention had he continued on without having the finger adjusted he could have suffered serious permanent damage to the finger. I'm not a Sin Cara mark by any stretch but let's try to be reasonable.
> 
> To put this in perspective, I did this while playing football. I was able to run over to the sidelines, receive treatment, get taped up, and then went back on the field. That's an entirely different situation than being in the middle of a wrestling match.


Not to mention, a lot of his moves are reliant on his hands (flips off the rope; flips on the ground; etc.). If anything, it was a mature decision, because if the finger injury messed up things like his grip, he'd be putting his opponent's own physical health in jeopardy. We all have the benefit of hindsight, but we don't know what he was thinking in that moment, or if he's had severe hand injuries before. 

I thought that Del Rio continued "stomping" him to make it look like a work. I thought that Del Rio was just thinking on his feet, personally.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

SideburnGuru said:


> *I made two simple sentences.* If that two sentence complexity is such an oversell for you, than by all means.. you're welcome. :clap


But they were very hilarious


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> But they were very hilarious


As long as someone is happy.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, that brings up another point. Since Sin Cara and Del Rio have legit heat there is probably a strong possibility that Sin Cara feared (perhaps even knew) that Del Rio would shoot him focusing on the hand in order to cause much more serious injury.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

The finger's reset and he'll most likely be in action on SD. This in the end doesn't even matter. If anything it makes Del Rio look legit. I can't help but think his eye coverings have something to do with this. Because in CMLL and NJPW he was a beast.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, turning down the lighting is silly. Would be much easier and better for him and the fans if he just changed the frickin' mask. I swear this is just an attempt to drive us mad. lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Annihilus said:


> it makes him look bad but you gotta look at it from his point of view, he's jobbing to someone he was above on the card in Mexico, in a meaningless midcard match, its not worth it to him to risk further injury to put over someone you dont even like. He probably wants out of his contract at this point since things obviously arent working out in WWE, he can go back to Mexico and make a lot of money.


The question is how much is WWE paying him here. I mean the guy is a obvious flop. No way they paying him big bucks to job and sell a few mask.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't blame the guy. A dislocation there hurts like a bitch. Sure old-school vets will take a bad view of it, but considering he's a lucha guy, I completely understand him not wanting to continue.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think it's obvious they signed him with the intention of sometime in the near future replacing Rey Mysterio as the draw to the Hispanic demographic and the Mexican market for live events in Mexico. But sometimes shit just doesn't workout, and this is one of those things.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Gaston said:


> Typical american, Calls anyone who doesnt do it the american way Shit. MURICA


Guess what? I’m sticking by what I said, he is garbage, is it _entirely_ his fault? absolutely not but I’m done giving this guy chance after chance. Another issue is he don’t speak English which is why I was already on the fence with him from the start cause it going to be difficult to communicate with him despite having a bilingual referee to guide him. You can call me a "typical american" all you want (which was random by the way) but it's the truth. 



Gaston said:


> I apologize I agree that it was Unfair for me to say that however this whole Sin Cara hate is getting out of hand. Its like people are hating him as a person *just because He wrestles differently than The ICW darlings. *


Funny thing is I personally don’t give a damn how different he wrestles, I could honestly careless, it’s the fact that he botch more than Sabu and his singles matches are utter crap unless he is locked up with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> I can't blame the guy. A dislocation there hurts like a bitch. Sure old-school vets will take a bad view of it, but considering he's a lucha guy, I completely understand him not wanting to continue.


This, He isn't The same as Mick Foley. Where he come from this might been the norm.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

ADR took the opportunity to heel it up while Sin Cara got carried from the ring in his usual self-burial manner. 

You gotta feel sorry for the guy. Once he leaves America I guarantee he is never coming back to visit


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Guess what? I’m sticking by what I said, he is garbage, is it _entirely_ his fault? absolutely not but I’m done giving this guy chance after chance. Another issue is he don’t speak English which is why I was already on the fence with him from the start cause it going to be difficult to communicate with him despite having a bilingual referee to guide him. You can call me a "typical american" all you want (which was random by the way) but it's the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is I personally don’t give a damn how different he wrestles, I could honestly careless, it’s the fact that he botch more than Sabu and his singles matches are utter crap unless he is locked up with Daniel Bryan.


You call him garbage, Yet you dont even know why he botches. he botches because of who The Bookers put him with, If he was put with People who wrestled outside of the WWE he will put on an amazing match. hell he was having a botchless Match with Swagger a month ago.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Jesus fucking christ.

So his injury was a discloated finger? Shit, I dislocated a finger playing Rugby when I was 13 and carried on the match.

Just compare that to:
HHH carries on a match after tearing his quad off the bone.
Steve Austin just about carries on after Owen Hart broke his neck with a botched piledriver.
John Cena wrestles a high impact 20+ minute title match with a mutated elbow.
Mick Foley carries on after his ear gets ripped off.

And Sin Cara pussies out after a minute with a dislocated finger? He's supposed to be a wrestler. As someone who's suffered the same injury, during a sporting contest where the finger is probably at greater risk (and indeed hurt like fuck every time I caught the ball or made or received a tackle), Sin Cara need to grow a pair of balls and man up.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Deptford said:


> ADR took the opportunity to heel it up while Sin Cara got carried from the ring in his usual self-burial manner.
> 
> You gotta feel sorry for the guy. Once he leaves America I guarantee he is never coming back to visit


Not legally, no.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Gaston said:


> You call him garbage, Yet you dont even know why he botches. he botches because of who The Bookers put him with, If he was put with People who wrestled outside of the WWE he will put on an amazing match. hell he was having a botchless Match with Swagger a month ago.


What's your point? Swagger is garbage. He was wrestling ADR who happens to speak spanish perfectly. I don't get what you're saying here. 

He was doing way more dangerous stuff in CMLL but I think WWE wants him to be all flashy and shit 24/7 and that's hard for anyone to just do tricks around your opponent 24/7. I guess that's what VInce thinks Luchador wrestling is :lmao 
My opinion on all his botches. They don't even let the guy wrestle, he's like a circus act or something in the WWE.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Hordriss said:


> Jesus fucking christ.
> 
> So his injury was a discloated finger? Shit, I dislocated a finger playing Rugby when I was 13 and carried on the match.
> 
> ...


Did you play the match without it being reset? If so, that's not toughness. That's stupidity.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Deptford said:


> What's your point? Swagger is garbage. He was wrestling ADR who happens to speak spanish perfectly. I don't get what you're saying here.
> 
> He was doing way more dangerous stuff in CMLL but I think WWE wants him to be all flashy and shit 24/7 and that's hard for anyone to just do tricks around your opponent 24/7. I guess that's what VInce thinks Luchador wrestling is :lmao
> My opinion on all his botches. They don't even let the guy wrestle, he's like a circus act or something in the WWE.


Alberto injured people all the time regardless of what theu speak. your point is?

And I think that the WWE should stop using that lightning. Even heath slather complained about it once.

So Sin Cara:
-Wears a really Closed mask
-Has dark lightning in his match
-Was dragged to the WWE without learning its style
-cant speak english to talk to his opponents before the match.
How can he NOT botch!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Steve Austin completed a match with partial paralysis due to a broken neck...


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Dub J said:


> Did you play the match without it being reset? If so, that's not toughness. That's stupidity.


I didn't know what I'd done at the time. I was only 13 and it was the first time it had happened! I kinda popped it back into place just after it happened by wiggling it whilst holding it by the knuckle. Hurt like hell.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Mine didn't hurt after it was set and taped up.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*



Kalashnikov said:


> I seriously don't care anymore. He's completely and utterly useless.


bingo


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Gaston said:


> Alberto injured people all the time regardless of what theu speak. your point is?
> 
> And I think that the WWE should stop using that lightning. Even heath slather complained about it once.
> 
> ...


the lighting is pretty bad. It's not similar to CMLL, I don't care if the audience is dark, the lighting is trash. 

agreed about the holes in his mask. Totally unnecessary on WWE's behalf to not let him keep them. 

I still think Vince is just dumb and thinks luchador wrestling is just crazy looking tricks + he knew Mistico was a legend so that = YOU HAVE TO DO AT LEAST 20 TRICKS A MATCH and no one does that shit. especially without eyeholes LOL


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The very same night, Seth Rollins obviously hurt his ankle and still finished his match, PLUS had another match in which he took several big bumps over the top rope.



Nimbus said:


> I remember the referees stopped a Orton vs Bryan match for much less. So i dont know whats the big deal here.


In fairness, I believe that was part of the storyline. I mean afterwards, WWE.com reported that Bryan was seen in a verbal disagreement with Triple H and here we are a few weeks later and Bryan is feuding with Triple H.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Steve Austin completed a match with partial paralysis due to a broken neck...


And he lost years of his career as a result. Not a great comparison.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> I remember the referees stopped a Orton vs Bryan match for much less. So i dont know whats the big deal here.



The difference is Daniel Bryan didnt want the match to stop and was pissed when it was.
where as Sina Cara just dislocated a finger and begged for the match to be stopped.

Not to mention didnt Daniel Bryan in ROH have a dislocated retina during a match from a punch in the face and he still finish a match

He wrested for 20 mins with that injury Sin Cara couldnt last 15 secs after getting a finger dislocated.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

It was pretty funny watching Del Rio go mental over it. He was genuinely pissed.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Sin Cara sucks and need to be fired right now.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

How can someone continue a fight want you cant use one of your hands?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

geez i'm positive he would break a finger or two trying to pull that stunt with the gun on del rio again


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Xapury said:


> How can someone continue a fight want you cant use one of your hands?


he gets in the ring, takes a hit and goes down for the three count, nothing particular risky


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xapury said:


> How can someone continue a fight want you cant use one of your hands?


You cant be serious. Boxers finish fights with broke hands all the time. Plus you just dont do suplex's. He also easily could have let Del Rio roll him in the ring, then put on his finisher and tap out.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Holy shit did you see the size of Cena's elbow??? He fought through that, Sin Cara calls off the match after a minute in a half, and still, "Cena sucks"


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He also easily could have let Del Rio roll him in the ring, then put on his finisher and tap out.


Worst idea ever, he would have broken even more fingers on the other hand while taping :


----------



## Nikkiema (Feb 24, 2012)

I lost interest in Mr. Botchamania long ago but I find these responses hilarious.

You know Matt Striker said on the AOW podcast about how guys backstage were sheep and would follow what the top guys would do and would be mad at him only if the top guys were mad at him. You guys are not any different. The sheets say he has backstage heat because he didn't finish the match and you all get mad as well. Laughable. "WOW WHAT A PUSSY FOR FOR NOT FINSHING" Yeah because he should have just finished while injured because others have done that so he can get some of dat ~CRED~. Most of you were whining when he came out in the first place so why the fuck do you care at all if his match ended early? And to praise Del Rio for continuing to pummel him while not knowing the severity of the injuries is just plain fucked up. If he kicked Ziggler in the head hard enough and the ref called the match off and he continued to kick him, you'd all be calling for Del Rio to get fired. Nothing but pot and kettles around here. The botcher is already wrestling again from what the smackdown spoilers say so who gives a fuck now.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Time to cut him loose


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

WE HIRED GLASS JOE FROM MIKE TYSON'S PUNCH OUT.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Xapury said:


> How can someone continue a fight want you cant use one of your hands?


"Fight". How can Kurt Angle continue a legitimate wrestling contest with a broken freakin' neck?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm laughing at these responses, so much bloody hate and for no reason.

From how I see it, Sin Cara must have freaked out, his mask gives him poor vision anyways and when he saw his fingers he panicked and asked for the refs helps. 

The ref then calls for the the doctor to check his condition, but what does Del Rio, he puts him in back in the ring and then the Ref tries to stop him from going further and calls the match off. Did Cara quit? IDK, but it was the refs decision to call off the match. 

Anyways why hate when it finished a filler match much quicker than intended.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> "Fight". How can Kurt Angle continue a legitimate wrestling contest with a broken freakin' neck?


Because he's Kurt Fuckin' Angle, that's why!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Anyways why hate when it finished a filler match much quicker than intended.


LOL have to agree. Who honestly wanted to see these two in a filler match for the next 10 minutes anyways? 

/thread


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't Sin Cara successful in Mexico? So why is he failing so big in the WWE?


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

Cody continued his match


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Wasn't Sin Cara successful in Mexico? So why is he failing so big in the WWE?


Part of it is he doesn't speak English so it is probably hard for him to call and receive spots. That doesn't excuse an incident like this though.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha Oh my days, future endeavor this lad already!!


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Wasn't Sin Cara successful in Mexico? So why is he failing so big in the WWE?


The styles are insanely different , Sin Cara doesnt know english so communicating might be a problem sometimes , he got a lot of injuries and when they start to stack up it only gets worse.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Considering all the off time he had from being injured he has had more than enough time to learn english


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

checkcola said:


> So, ADR really got pissed that he just lost his ring time because of this goof. Him getting shots in on Sin Cara was the only thing that made me doubt it was real.


Nah man it was real lol,that other dude was friggin practically trying to tackle ADR so he wouldn't go in the ring and then grabbed his legs and pulled him out,I kept rewinding it and I void hear when he was telling him "he's hurt..he's hurt".
ADR just either doesn't really like sin cara or was just trying to really get geek heat with the kicks and shit or probably both.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

He's fine he worked the SD tapings.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

it's ridiculous really, they trumpeted so loudly about signing him as Mistico that they can't just admit that he has become a liability. They also had ample opportunity to make what could have been a cool storyline with the Sin Cara Nego and Sin Cara Azul situation, but that got fucked up as well. I wanted to support him, but it's beyond a joke now.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Poor Sin Cara. I really feel bad for him. One moment you're the biggest star in Mexico, best luchador in the world, then you get signed by WWE, are treated wrong, get injured and become an object of universal bashing.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Poor Sin Cara. I really feel bad for him. One moment you're the biggest star in Mexico, best luchador in the world, then you get signed by WWE, *botch and under-perform*, get injured and become an object of universal bashing.


Fixed.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Duke Silver said:


> Fixed.


What you wrote was the result of what I wrote there.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

The Ref shoving Del Rio into the corner was hilarious


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I can't believe this is real, the guy is a parody of himself at this point. He obviously wants out of his contrct and wants to return back to Mexico where he's loved and is probably pulling these stunts so WWE grow tired of him quicker and let him go.*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I feel bad for Sin Cara, I really do. I still believe that he's a good worker being held back by the language barrier and the style most of his opponents use. He should be able to wrestle a good match against ADR, however, so this incident is mostly on him.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Why don't just replace the guy who wearing the mask? they can keep this character but with Tyson Kidd or Justin Gabriel under the mask will be a lot better.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

He will be released soon I reckon.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

It's funny cuz this video was made a year ago.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Monterossa said:


> Why don't just replace the guy who wearing the mask? they can keep this character but with Tyson Kidd or Justin Gabriel under the mask will be a lot better.


Or put Hunico back under the mask. He was a better Sin Cara anyway.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kevin Nash's Quads vs Sin Cara's entire glass body Wrestlemania 30


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

I keep saying they need to put Hunico in the mask.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Del Rio was legit angry. He was saying "get the fuck outta here" to the ref and something else that they wwe managed to cut. I don´t know what it is with Sin Cara. Is it just bad luck or something else.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Del Rio was right to give him a kicking, wish he'd got a few more shots in, would've served the little pussy right. Del Rio has gone up in my estimations.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm pretty adamant that Del Rio caused the injury as the match started. He kicks Cara's hand and that's when things start to go a bit off for Cara. Let's not forget that the two have absolutely immense heat for each other and Del Rio isn't shy in making Cara look like a tool on live TV. After all, he unmasked the guy on Raw a year or two back for no reason other than to humiliate the guy. Karma is slowly starting to burn Cara for all the stunts he pulled in CMLL.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: SIn Cara injured....again.*



Quoth the Raven said:


> fpalm
> 
> Why isn't he released already?


Because they need someone to replace Rey... Sin Cara is really good though, it's just stuff like this that fucks him over.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

All he needs is a new theme.

"I'm a GLASS man." doo doo
"Yeah I'm a GLASS man."


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I still laugh thinking about how Cara's entrance keeps getting less and less flashy because he botches that too.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I thought it was a work cause Del Rio attacked Sin Cara after but damn it looks like Del Rio just got legit pissed!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Hilraious


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I think RIcardo Rodriguez is Sin Cara, think about it for a second, the guy was a masked wrestler before. it makes sense.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Sin Cara injured....again.*



Rockstar said:


> He had the match stopped for a dislocated finger!? Are you kidding me!? Triple H tore his quad off the bone and still finished the match!


I like Sin Cara, but that was possibly the last straw, it was sad to quit like that. Like you said Triple H continued, hell even Austin continued,slowly after the Owen pile driver.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Rah said:


> I'm pretty adamant that Del Rio caused the injury as the match started. He kicks Cara's hand and that's when things start to go a bit off for Cara.


I agree. He was 100% kicked in the hand in beginning. He was even checking it when he was down on the mat. (he grabbed it multiple times)

And ....

Have no idea if this was ever brought up on this thread (not reading through 21 pages)

But when Sin Cara was jumping through the ropes you can CLEARLY see he was favoring his injured hand BEFORE contact was made with the awaiting Alberto Del Rio.

Watch the video again everybody. He was holding his hand in an awkward position, very different then the "good" hand. Like he was bracing for the upcoming pain. It was fingers straight out, NOT in a "grabbing" position reaching for Alberto. His injured hand wasn't in a relaxed position, it was completely stiff, fingers straight out the whole diving & contact. Why? Because it hurt like hell, and he was in pain from the prior kick.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

As soon as the ref made the infamous X sign with his arms i knew it, Sin Cara strikes again, even though he got kicked in the beginning at his finger by Del Rio, and watching the referee get pissed off was weird. And you could see Del Rio was legitimately pissed off.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

He needs released. He's terrible.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Kevin and hhh quads over sin cara. It's a shame I've seen 3 of his matches and all have been under 5 minutes


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mick Foley in the Hell in a Cell match got tossed of the cell twice and still continued the match. Sin Cara sucks. International superstar, my ass!

John Cena had that ball thing on his elbow and still delivered a fantastic match. No excuses.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Turns out the injury isn't even severe, and I bet there are tons of wrestlers in the back who in the same situation would have popped their finger back into place and finished the match. We have seen worse injuries in the ring and some of those guys continued the match and finished. I don't know, but Sin Cara has had a really hard time adapting in the WWE. I feel he will get injured in every match he is in.


----------



## Don Unagi (Oct 15, 2012)

SC has not had a single feud or story since he came to WWE. After an endless string of botches and injuries he is hopelessly unbelievable now. 

Lets be positive and think options:
- Sin Cara joins Swagger and Cesaro and start publicly hating Mexicans. The sheer unbelievability would imprint him on marks' minds forever.
- WWE hype Hunico to Daniel Bryan-like heights, then unmask Sin Cara, revealing that he is actually Hunico (which he is - check the tattoo-covering sleeves).
- But really, the only thing WWE can do now to sell him would be to turn him into a Heyman guy.

That said, lets not fire him. Give him a carreer-on-the-line grudge-match with Brock Lesnar instead.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

It's not happening! I want him out of the WWE! The fans like you wouldn't care for him.
Great Khali and his stale look, chop and broken down legs are more over than he will ever be!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> Part of it is he doesn't speak English so it is probably hard for him to call and receive spots. That doesn't excuse an incident like this though.


He's been in the WWE for two and a half years. You'd think he would be able to learn some English by now. Anyway, fuck Sin Cara.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Please Release him. He is not even entertaining let alone a wrestler


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

sin care go away go clean up a toilet


----------

